# What drugs did you do on christmas?



## ComfortablyNumb95

Title. Me? Heroin


----------



## Mr.Hankey

ethanol, caffeine and nicotine
the unholy trinity
hail santan


----------



## kingqueen1

humm champagne, 3F-phenmetrazine, weed, the next day i been tripping though


----------



## harmacologist

dabs


----------



## 《Plasticity》

Alot of weed and a half 1/8th of mushies.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

None. Well, cigarettes if you count that. Go me! Go me! Go me!


----------



## itsonlyme123

MissBehavin'_416 said:


> None. Well, cigarettes if you count that. Go me! Go me! Go me!



Erm, phenibut and benzos


----------



## pill_billy




----------



## flyhighk

I did 100-140mg of baclofen + 300mg meprobamate + some other negligible drugs that come with the meprobamate, on the 23rd. Was still feeling the effects on christmas eve...


----------



## llama112

So jealous. My Christmas was full of family (fiance's family who only drinks wine - gross wine, so I had a sip) and then my family (my mom refuses to have anything with caffeine as it could be addictive and my dad only drinks beer... also gross).  A couple years ago I stayed overnight at my parents for two nights so I brought myself some ketamine so I could, you know, survive it.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Took some methadone, smoked weed got drunk.


----------



## neurotic

this year nothin as i spent with the family

but last year i was drinkin paregoric and eating morphine, nodding my tits off


----------



## ATLL765

Same as I do every year. I hit up the dope man, then I gets drunk.


----------



## LSDiesel

I did heroin on christmas, but then I flew across the country and went into mexico to do ibogaine and now I'm clean


----------



## Help?!?!

A ton of dissociatives and psychedelics. I did a fat shot of MXE a while before the big dinner then went into my room and shot more MXE, DOC, 2c-E, etc. Also got highly stoned and had some champagne.


----------



## wezface

LSD and dilaudid. it was a nice christmas


----------



## herbavore

pure uncut white sugar


----------



## spacejunk

Be careful with that stuff, herby!
I think i'll be vaping a lot of weed this year.


----------



## 2cAlex

I was on a lot of xanax and other benzos the last two christmases.  This one I want to remember, I'm going to try and get me some good heroin, if not a couple blues.  I haven't used opiates in a while I want to get fucking blitzed.  My family all drinks, pops pills like benzos (not to the same extent as me, lol) and vicodins... So I should have the right to take my poison too.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

A few gallons of xmas spirit, 160 proof.
No memories, no regrets.
Cheers.


----------



## bukweat

Which year?


----------



## Ruffbeast

Speed, weed, Vickies and booze. This year probably just tryptophan aka turkey, weed and eggnog


----------



## thelung

just a little speed


----------



## Kittycat5

Cocaine, oxy, booze. Was gonna trip but temporarily misplaced my acid.


----------



## razordesignz

Oxy thc soma gaba librium homemade seasonal spiced moonshine.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

shatter, alcohol



thelung said:


> just a little speed



sounds like fun


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Alcohol.... maybe a little snow.


----------



## Atmozfears

3-FPM and then some meth.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

ethanol in many different forms
a few cigarettes and some caffeine
just the way jesus intended


----------



## vortech

My christmas present to myself and family was to get off suboxone and opiates for good! I am a new man for anew year and a new life! 2017 Vortech is clean!


----------



## jackie jones

^Congratulations.

I ate 60mg of time release Morphine bright and early on this active Christmas morning.

It was a key.


----------



## razordesignz

Thx oxy Yada Yada Yada


----------



## CFC

Last year just lots of ethanol. This year I need something stronger....


----------



## Tranced

The chrimbo xannie always goes down a treat.


----------



## CFC

Tranced said:


> The chrimbo xannie always goes down a treat.



Ah, so you just sleep your way thru xmas?


----------



## 34-mdmamphetamine

Speed, weed, heroin, cocaine, mushrooms, petrol and some ket. I ended up in hospital. Stay clear of the combos. Trust me, I know...


----------



## CFC

3 said:


> Speed, weed, heroin, cocaine, mushrooms, petrol and some ket. I ended up in hospital. Stay clear of the combos. Trust me, I know...



Wow, you went big for Xmas huh? Lol. Glad you survived. Welcome to Bluelight


----------



## Tranced

CFC said:


> Ah, so you just sleep your way thru xmas?



Paradoxical effect brah - they make me really awake and active!


----------



## CFC

They give me hysterics sometimes, but I've not had the paradoxical wakening effect before


----------



## Jabberwocky

Copious amounts of alcohol and nicotine last year and this year will be the same time.

Previous years: copious amounts of benzos, coke, alcohol and nicotine.


----------



## tathra

I'll prolly drop acid around Christmas.  It'll make for an interesting weekend.


----------



## herbavore

^Let me know if you see flying reindeer.


----------



## CFC




----------



## Tubbs

Last year was mid meth binge, was a very white Christmas lol. This year probably just some booze, if anything else it'd be an opiate


----------



## oestrogenprinsessa

robogels, weed and birth control


----------



## herbavore

Sugar. Lots of it.  Compulsively dosed.


----------



## Bonch

Was in rehab last Xmas. It was actually awesome. Kinda want to.go. back


----------



## Mr.Hankey

ethanol and possibly thc


----------



## BocaCerrada

Usually just alcohol, sometimes a little Xanax too.


----------



## Steady Scootin

It varies for me, but this year I believe I'll tolerate various family pretending to give a shit about each other with the half a Xanax bar a friend gave me yesterday. It's extremely rare that I take any sort of benzo, as they effect me pretty profoundly, so that baby should put a nice holiglaze on things.


----------



## aihfl

A little bit of Ativan if anything to make being with the fam more tolerable. Going out to a movie with an old (female) friend Christmas evening (will be needing to get away from the fam) and I don't want to stink of alcohol or be a slurring mess.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

aihfl said:


> and I don't want to stink of alcohol or be a slurring mess.


Those are the least bit of your worries when you have downed a bottle of whisky and whatnot.
Give it ago, it'll go smoothly.


----------



## Kittycat5

Kittycat5 said:


> Cocaine, oxy, booze. Was gonna trip but temporarily misplaced my acid.



That was some good shit. Well not losing my acid. This year prolly just booze.


----------



## herbavore

This year I went to volunteer at the local Canna Cup Competition for the med mj collective I belong to and by the time I left my purse was so full of free buds, joints and edibles that Christmas came early not only for me but several of my friends.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ sweet story bro!


----------



## Pundar Örjan

I'm rolling it rather easy this year.
I am only going to add 10mg alprazolam to my ordinary pickup of 16 mg buprenorphine that i drive to the capital every friday to pickup, stretch to tomorrow so I can complement the delivery with some 10 mg alprazolam and cannabis that with all the glögg/gluhwein i'm going to drink this weekend is gonna leave me pretty cush with my ass firmly planted in my mothers couch, now that I have brought out glögg in the discussion I recommend everyone that have not tried it out do so over the christmas weekend that is if you somehow can get it I have a really good recipe over a variant of glögg based on cognac instead of red wine so it packs a bit of a punch.

Other then that, I'm really gonna cross my heart and go with withe knuckles because a close friend has amphetamine he wants to push to me, and it's just gonna fuck up the good almost magical feeling you only get at christmas it's sedation I crave for the holidays maybe it's psychological cause deep inside I know that the situation will be the absolut reverse next week.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Got some 2-CB


----------



## Mr.Hankey

u be careful with things lady BitS


----------



## Scrofula

Two Christmas ago I put on a fentanyl patch I'd "liberated" from my Aunt.  No tolerance, and they last for three days--that steady buzz over all of Christmas was absolutely perfect to handle family.

This time I'm gonna be sober, and have to explain why I'm thirty pounds lighter and have no front teeth.

It'll be fun.  Hopefully somebody had a baby to distract everyone.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

BehindtheShadow said:


> Got some 2-CB



Bees and Christmas lights is probably a good time.

My DoC this Christmas will be sugar and marijuana.


----------



## Steady Scootin

Scrofula said:


> Two Christmas ago I put on a fentanyl patch I'd "liberated" from my Aunt.  No tolerance, and they last for three days--that steady buzz over all of Christmas was absolutely perfect to handle family.
> 
> This time I'm gonna be sober, and have to explain why I'm thirty pounds lighter and have no front teeth.
> 
> It'll be fun.  Hopefully somebody had a baby to distract everyone.



Hey, whenever someone asks about your missing teeth, just tell em it's all you wanted for Christmas.


----------



## vortech

Considering my recent carcinoma diagnosis, this Christmas I will likely imbibe on my prescribed drugs, including Rick Simpson Oil (a cannabis extract), CBD oil as needed, Oxycontin 20mg, additional anti-nausea meds as needed, and gabapebtin. Iboprofen, at least once a day at400-600mg to help break fever when they get above 100 or 101. Without these meds I can't even move. At least I dont start chemo till next week :D Merry Christmas


----------



## Steady Scootin

What's the Rick Simpson oil all about?


----------



## aihfl

Scrofula said:


> Two Christmas ago I put on a fentanyl patch I'd "liberated" from my Aunt.  No tolerance, and they last for three days--that steady buzz over all of Christmas was absolutely perfect to handle family.
> 
> This time I'm gonna be sober, and have to explain why I'm thirty pounds lighter and have no front teeth.
> 
> It'll be fun.  Hopefully somebody had a baby to distract everyone.







The only time I ever understood I could possibly die was when I liberated one of my dad's fentanyl patches when he was a terminal cancer patient. But the considerable amount of vodka I drank while I had the patch on might have had something to do with it.

So far for me today only 1mg Ativan.


----------



## Scrofula

Sounds like you had some other stuff going on there.  My Aunt's just a nutty fibromyalgia type with all kinds of random psychoactives laying around in drawers waiting to expire.

Right now my staggered half kilo of gabapentin isn't quite doing it, fucking rapid tolerance.

 All I want for Christmas is a few-grams, Tweak.


----------



## aihfl

^ Those were strong patches: 100mcg/hr.


----------



## theMerovingian

Had some coke on  the run up to Christmas and then boring beer during it. Now new years will be a different ball altogether.


----------



## Jeanpauldash

That is hearsay, i was tired with an injured tongue and trying out a different sense of humor.


----------



## Xorkoth

Last year I had propylhexedrine at my p4rent's annual Christmas Eve party.  G0t wasted with my siblings and people who owe me money and at some point I semi-blacked out, smoked the first cigarette in 2 weeks and collapsed on some steps and gashed open my forehead and have a scar still.

The year before that I did Adderall and g0t wasted with my siblings and people who owe me money and blacked out and stole from my sibling all sloppy, so my brother sent me to bed, and I fell into a book shelf, knocking half the stuff in the room over and then I took my pants off and peed on them as if they were the toilet.

Yeah I tend to get crunk as a skunk on Christmas Eve.  Gonna lay off the stims this year, and I won't drink as much.


----------



## Neopunk

I think I'm gonna switch from kratom to tilidine for stealth reasons. Maybe some oxys to relieve the stress


----------



## Searing75

Oxy, gaba, Kratom, and my favorite...caffeine!


----------



## Speed King

Butalbital, Valium, ?


----------



## Specified

none


----------



## Speed King

my family doesn't want to hang out with me, so downers and ots of sleep


----------



## invegauser

not enough apparently

there's always next year


----------



## Specified

speed king said:


> my family doesn't want to hang out with me, so downers and ots of sleep


lmfao it's the other way around


----------



## Speed King

Specified said:


> lmfao it's the other way around


fucking computer. they don't want to hang, so it's sleppy time. the pool is open, so thats a plus.


----------



## Specified

your just on here as much as my uncle so he's computer doesn't lustfully hang. yes and swimming in the pool can be done at any time of the day or night seeing as it has heating. The pool isn't open but if you're willing to pull back the cover and throw shit in it you're more than welcome.


----------



## Speed King

Fioricet and Valium in nice amounts.


----------



## Help?!?!

Gabapentin



Help?!?! said:


> A ton of dissociatives and psychedelics. I did a fat shot of MXE a while before the big dinner then went into my room and shot more MXE, DOC, 2c-E, etc. Also got highly stoned and had some champagne.


Need time machine...


----------



## DrewDogBaby209

Liquid cherry Methadone baby!


----------



## negrogesic

O-desmethyltramadol and PPAP


----------



## nepalnt21

kratom, cannabis. chocolate.


----------



## SukitheGreat

Just smoked some marijuana, drank beers and had a few shots. Nothing major.


----------



## goaaaa

Coke, mdma, ket, weed and drank a heap of course


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Does grandma count?


----------



## Crackedout420

This year will be crack and booze. Other years, weed, shatter, tons of coke and booze.


----------



## ThatSpaceyKid

I smoke weed. And shoot up and smoke meth. Because my family is broken... So no one gives a fuck if I'm around or not.


----------



## negrogesic

negrogesic said:


> O-desmethyltramadol and PPAP



Well apparently i was having a happy Christmas last year. I can't stand my girlfriends mom, but i don't have any o-desmethyltramadol, though i almost ordered some (it isnt too late actually). Ive been trying to make better decisions though...


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Last year I was popping DHC like mad and poured codeine into my champaign while also taking pregabalin, clonazepam, etizolam. Was nodding out by the end of it. Now that's Christmas.

This year won't be so exciting. Trying to be a good boy and stay off the opiates so I only have kratom and some co-codamol on that end of things. I do however have clonazepam, alprazolam, pregabalin, and a fresh script of amphetamine. And obviously booze. Might go for a more upper vibe this time around mixing amphetamine and booze (fuckin classic) with just a little clonazepam to take the edge off and kratom for the comedown.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I can tell you, it is not only the turkey that will be baked.


----------



## Xorkoth

I did ketamine on Christmas 2019, and now I've gone back in time to before Christmas, and I'm stuck in a loop HAAAALP!


----------



## Hal_1ncandenza

Let it snow let it snow let it snow


----------



## Iceman1216

Some real oxy 30s, nice Indica flower


----------



## Xorkoth

Alcohol and phenibut shall be tonight.  I think.


----------



## schizopath

Gabapentin and alcohol


----------



## Lucy20

Hydromorph and whiskey


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

So far only 120mg DHC and 150mg Cyclizine.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

I'm frustrated because everyone here is drinking either beer or wine and because it's my parents how I am very strictly banned from all alcohol. Anyone got any distraction techniques?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

smoking weed, non-stop.. quite depressed, I hate Christmas


----------



## Zonxx

crushing up the morphine then i gotta crush up the  oxy/hydromorphs... i think ill throw a kpin in probably, yep why not, it's christmas right? ooo i forgot about the muscle relaxers, those are noice. 

*STAY SAFE
~Zonxx*


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Drinking and popping dex and Xanax.


----------



## Zonxx

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I'm frustrated because everyone here is drinking either beer or wine and because it's my parents how I am very strictly banned from all alcohol. Anyone got any distraction techniques?


I WANT SOME IRISH MIST, OR A GOOD 12 YR OLD ABERLOUR RN, maybe a glenfiddich 12 or 18, nah the 12 will do maybe some rum to go into a yumm super simple syrup sweet coffee oh boy, that liquor store isn't opened today..... or is it


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Zonxx said:


> I WANT SOME IRISH MIST, OR A GOOD 12 YR OLD ABERLOUR RN, maybe a glenfiddich 12 or 18, nah the 12 will do maybe some rum to go into a yumm super simple syrup sweet coffee oh boy, that liquor store isn't opened today..... or is it



I wouldn't mind a good 12 year old myself


----------



## Zonxx

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I wouldn't mind a good 12 year old myself


that sounds weird, but its not the weirdest thing that's occured, so i'll let it slide, actually now that everything's hit, i'm fine, i could chase a few points right now though.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Zonxx said:


> that sounds weird, but its not the weirdest thing that's occured, so i'll let it slide, actually now that everything's hit, i'm fine, i could chase a few points right now though.



OMG I was ONE HUNDRED percent just making a word-play joke lol.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

240mg Dihydrocodeine
300mg Cyclizine
350ml Prosecco
4 shots (100ml) Jack Daniels


----------



## Painful One

Morphine and a little bit more morphine and a clonazepam and some Gabapentin.
what? I am prescribed all that!

then my cousin had some excellent cannabis so I indulged myself on this special Occasion!

Had a good time!!


----------



## schizopath

Alcohol and good speed today. I always liked talking with the dealers Who were down to earth.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Booze, dex, alprazolam, clonazepam, kratom, and codeine is the final list. Pretty mellow.


----------



## mal3volent

A little known drug called alcohol

Also lorazepam and alprazolam


----------



## Jabberwocky

The simple pleasure of nothing at all bar a Valium at bedtime - 4 days otherwise straight. Doesn’t make Xmas enjoyable though!


----------



## thujone

VSOP laced with eggnog, as is tradition


----------



## Meth novice 79

Started a well intentioned bottle of vodka at around 10am Christmas morning.

It gets blurry after that, I’ve only just come good this morning lol

I think a cap of juice and about 3.5 points of meth followed somewhere along the line after the vodka disappeared and I woke up about 15 km from my house, with my car.

Fkn drove off my face again. Idiot


----------



## katykattt

None!!! ☺☺ It was nice to interact with my family and spend time with them. This year, the holiday season has been really shitty for me, so I’m surprised I didn’t just fall off and run off and het high instead. For some reason, the past 4-5ish years, holidays have been shitty for me.


----------



## Larimar

40 mg oxy 
20 mg adderall 
2 shots of rum chata and fireball , taste like Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal .


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Lil bit of ethanol and nicotine.
And the crowd went crazy.
Not any caffeine tho, didn't want the crowd to go _too _crazy.


----------



## Zonxx

amphetamines, and love


----------



## polymath

Codeine, I think, but not before 10 PM.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

honestly I usually just smoke a lot of weed... I hate getting fucked up in front of my family brings back bad memories


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Gunna try my dads home made hard cider and home grown edibles.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

This year im baking a malva pudding with cannabutter, will see how that turns out


----------



## CoveBoy

I’ll stick to my daily cocktail of methadone, temazepam, and methylphenidate. Seasons Greetings!


----------



## w01fg4ng

Currently drinking peppermint white Russians with intermittent dabs.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Oh im also planning some mushies for xmas day, just micro dosing throughout the day.


----------



## Hylight

LSDiesel said:


> I did heroin on christmas, but then I flew across the country and went into mexico to do ibogaine and now I'm clean


Perfect  x-mas  greeting and awesome 
Cool Yule


----------



## Jabberwocky

Christmas is the one day of the year I really wish that I could take heroin. It seems ideal for just nodding along with hearing the same old family stories and jokes you hear every year. Benzos my actual choice though.


----------



## SunriseChampion

Plague's got me stuck having dinner with just my parents instead of the whole lot of family. Going to get lit with pops on wine and his home-made honey wine whilst he eats up a bunch of his weed cookies and then I'm going to convince them to drink a pot of my mushroom tea.

Kinda cool the plague is kickin because there is no way my parents would even think about mushroom tea if all the rest of the clan were around.


----------



## w01fg4ng

You're dumb if you don't know.


----------



## Gaffy

On this very christmas, it's gonna be BK and one or two A-PHP joints


----------



## bongdong

I planned to get off Kratom (respectively off everything) before the 24th, and I actually almost did, for three days. Withdrawal wasn't too bad (my current streak isn't that long or heavy), but of course far from pleasant. But I'm so unenthusiastic about my life in general, that I probably won't give a shit and keep or start using again. 

I don't know why, but I find this pretty sad.  You guys don't seem to have a problem to blast away over the holidays or around your family or whoever? Getting blasted _with _your family is a different story. But being on something to make the whole situation bearable, I don't know.. 



madness00 said:


> Gunna try my dads home made hard cider and home grown edibles.


You gonna space out with your dad? That doesn't sound too bad? I remember drinking with my father; but these times are over, and I avoid thinking about it (cause it's pointless and kinda hurts).


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

bongdong said:


> You gonna space out with your dad? That doesn't sound too bad? I remember drinking with my father; but these times are over, and I avoid thinking about it (cause it's pointless and kinda hurts).



IDK TBH id rather just smoke it - we'll see. Maybe my mom will even join.

We're also having home killed and cooked venison.


----------



## relentlessgenjin

Mr.Hankey said:


> A few gallons of xmas spirit, 160 proof.
> No memories, no regrets.
> Cheers.


Stronger than shine?


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

Mulled wine.


----------



## Fire&Water

Lemmon 714's

I even halved & quartered them trying to turn on my aunts-uncles-cousins

No takers, think I was too close of earshot to all the parents- grand/great grandparents

I still get chuckles about it every Dec 24th


----------



## D's

Mostly weed, until I reached that age and that period in my life when I learned that most drug dealers in the hood on Christmas morning accept gift cards for drugs (because I'm sure they make great gifts for their own family members). So weed, then cocaine and eventually hydromorphone and finally heroin.
Though it's been 4 years or so since I've last celebrated Christmas. It has lost it's jingle to me.


----------



## arrall

Last Christmas I just smoked some weed with my (now)-ex. I usually spend time with family on Christmas and keep my tripping to other days of the holiday season. 

For me, psilocybin is one of the most 'wintery'  psychedelics. I had a really good trip doing shrooms with some friends a week before Christmas a few years back. Something about walking in the snow at night and looking at all of the Christmas decorations feels very magical.


----------



## Fire&Water

D's said:


> Mostly weed, until I reached that age and that period in my life when I learned that most drug dealers in the hood on Christmas morning accept gift cards for drugs (because I'm sure they make great gifts for their own family members). So weed, then cocaine and eventually hydromorphone and finally heroin.
> Though it's been 4 years or so since I've last celebrated Christmas. It has lost it's jingle to me.


Ebenezer


----------



## Nas47

arrall said:


> Last Christmas I just smoked some weed with my (now)-ex. I usually spend time with family on Christmas and keep my tripping to other days of the holiday season.
> 
> For me, psilocybin is one of the most 'wintery'  psychedelics. I had a really good trip doing shrooms with some friends a week before Christmas a few years back. Something about walking in the snow at night and looking at all of the Christmas decorations feels very magical.


Will have a nice,delicious meals i guess.Some alc and weed.Daily meds.Then just relax besides the fire.Have a nice day


----------



## relentlessgenjin

Fire&Water said:


> Ebenezer
> 
> 
> arrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last Christmas I just smoked some weed with my (now)-ex. I usually spend time with family on Christmas and keep my tripping to other days of the holiday season.
> 
> For me, psilocybin is one of the most 'wintery'  psychedelics. I had a really good trip doing shrooms with some friends a week before Christmas a few years back. Something about walking in the snow at night and looking at all of the Christmas decorations feels very magical.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know take the Scrooge out of the Kineezer with  O-phosphoryl-4-hydroxy-N,N-dimethyltryptamine (DMT look at that it's a form of DMT)
Click to expand...


----------



## relentlessgenjin

Play my cards right I will be on Cloud Nine this Christmas on edibles from real Indians less than thirty minutes from the Xmas tree next to the lit gas fire behind me just like I am right now armchair explorer mode edibles super uplifting this morning so warm inside my tummy


----------



## mal3volent

Nothing wrong with a few drinks poos on Christmas


----------



## 2ns

theres aluminum in the boosters merge


----------



## Delsyd

I like dissociatives for most holidays.
But this year I’m going to switch it up and get high on amphetamines and drive 7 hours to be with my baby mama. And when I get there I’m gonna drink some whiskey.
Mazel tov


----------



## deficiT

I have taken lsd for Christmas I believe once, I had an mxe Christmas one year. I remember my ex and I had SO much fun one year over the holidays when I had some good MXE. 

But all paled in comparison to the time I took lsd for Thanksgiving, THAT was a silly move, as I of course had dinner with family, which was a little difficult. I ended up having a pretty good time and getting stoned with my bro in law. It wasn't a nightmare by any means. 

The years when I was on heroin I of course got blasted on that for Christmas. 

Benzos + amphetamines + opioids = standard fare and I'm usually on one of them every day which includes Christmas of course. 

I think I probably got methed up over the last couple years. I didn't start taking meth until I was 25 (4 years ago), but once I started on it, it became a pretty constant companion.


----------



## birdup

My Christmas this year, I will be surrounded by brothers and sisters-in-law and nephews and my parents and my daughter and my wife. So, I will be taking low doses of etizolam, alcohol and weed. Otherwise, I may - indeed - kill them all.


----------



## jhjhsdi

I'll be consuming at least 5g of k to celebrate the birth of satan


----------



## birdup

If you have 5g of K. you will probably visit Satan.


----------



## deficiT

Hey holler at my boy, Lucifer if you see him. We go way back. 

Good guy. Horny guy though, look out for his big red dick. It kinda burns going in. 

I had an adolescent fever dream about sucking Satan's dick when I was like 12. Didn't meet him personally till around the age of 21. It wasn't nearly as fun as I thought it would be. 

He's still got a big piece of my heart though.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Seems like this year it will be benzos, nothing else. Oxazepam, to be more accurate.

Gonna be alone again, but i don't care. Gonna be here, Festivus forum also. If someone else is alone too, and feeling bad about it. I think i could try to support a little bit


----------



## paranoid android

Vodka and beer and weed. Nothing wrong with Stolichnya.


----------



## G_Chem

arrall said:


> Last Christmas I just smoked some weed with my (now)-ex. I usually spend time with family on Christmas and keep my tripping to other days of the holiday season.
> 
> For me, psilocybin is one of the most 'wintery'  psychedelics. I had a really good trip doing shrooms with some friends a week before Christmas a few years back. Something about walking in the snow at night and looking at all of the Christmas decorations feels very magical.



I agree, mushrooms feel like a fall/winter psychedelic and especially based on when they arrive in most locations in fall.  The more sedating aspect is great for the “hunker down” feeling of the colder months.

-GC


----------



## Robi

nothing


----------



## Fire&Water

paranoid android said:


> Nothing wrong with Stolichnya.


one of my faves'


----------



## 6am-64-14m

turkey and delta 8 vape


----------



## paranoid android

Fire&Water said:


> one of my faves'



 Yup i love it the stuff has no taste in a bloody mary or with cranberry juice. I might spend some cash on some Haku rice vodka from Japan for new years. It's $45 a bottle but it's supposed to be good.


----------



## Fire&Water

paranoid android said:


> Yup i love it the stuff has no taste in a bloody mary or with cranberry juice. I might spend some cash on some Haku rice vodka from Japan for new years. It's $45 a bottle but it's supposed to be good.


Great dirty martini also!
(couple queen olives + couple chunks of garlic dill pickle)


----------



## arrall

This year, I was on vacation so I just drank a bit. Pretty sober compared to the last two Christmases.


----------



## yubacity

Phenibut 
Pregabalin
Crack 
Coke 
Heroin


----------



## Anonymous Dissident

My regular meds (4mg clonazepam, 300mg pregabalin, 12mg tizanidine and 90mg propranolol and 30g kratom) plus 165mg of THC in edible form (3 55mg medicinal grade gummies). I Do Not reccomend that many people try a dose that high, my meds and tolerance allow me to enjoy doses like this. I regularly take 2 of these gummies a day, though usually 6-8 hours apart, not 3 at once. I was less stoned than I expected, but had almost unbearable cottonmouth throughout the day, and otherwise spent much of the experience watching "Happy!" on Netflix and laughing my ass off, particularly how similar my attitude toward life is ti that of Nick Sax. If you have Netflix, get lit and watch it...


----------



## Prettyboy12

I was sober on Christmas lol
I am however currently at this moment in time, high asf on meth and heroin lol


----------



## ghostfreak

Christmas Day was a few vapes at night but other than that nothing.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

its my life n its my wife - 1997


----------



## deficiT

I normally dose a mild psychedelic. Will probably do the same.


----------



## Nas47

Some whiskey or vodka.probably weed+nitrous....black teas to not fallin' a sleep till midnight.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Future predictions: LSD and assorted others. Will update.


----------



## Gaz_hmmmm

Heroin, probably methadone, maybe LSD and definitely a small amount of alcohol.


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

mulled wine.


----------



## Shady's Fox

all possible drugs then cry on BLUA if I can get water intake from a can of pepsi


----------



## Antiprosynthesis

Probably weed and mdma, coke speed and lsd...


----------



## nznity

Gonna spend Xmas withdrawing, probably


----------



## Pissed_and_messed

lyrica and maybe little tramadol, I am with family so nothing too interesting. but definitely something, I still struggle with being social.


----------



## Pissed_and_messed

If I will get money, I'd possibly score something interesting soon after.


----------



## Nas47

nznity said:


> Gonna spend Xmas withdrawing, probably


It sucks to withdrawln at X mass ,man,vut,if is ur wish...Howvis situation Nico in Lima,Peru...all about those unrests?


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Probably for sure booze of some sort


----------



## Nas47

xtcgrrrl said:


> Probably for sure booze of some sort


Wooahh.if that's ubon ur avatar.what a beauty


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Nas47 said:


> Wooahh.if that's ubon ur avatar.what a beauty


Yes, that’s me in Hawaii! I took a trip there recently and just liked the pic, it was a good hair day. Thank you so much!


----------



## plumbus-nine

The most beautiful christmas ever was in my teens, when I was high on low dose dextromethorphan (robo-tripping 'plateau 1' or low 2nd, imo where this drug really shines) together with some codeine but even the DXM alone was fucking magic. It accelerated my metabolism and I was outside in the snow, just wearing a thin leather jacket, and feeling comfortably warm. I don't get these effects anymore though and had to stop using DXM altogether because of psychotomimetic side effects. Sad to have to let it go.


----------



## nznity

Nas47 said:


> It sucks to withdrawln at X mass ,man,vut,if is ur wish...Howvis situation Nico in Lima,Peru...all about those unrests?


The least of My problems is the peru situation rn. I got a spiritual battle going on...


----------



## Nas47

nznity said:


> The least of My problems is the peru situation rn. I got a spiritual battle going on...


I am sure to have bro.May God  help u!!!


----------



## nznity

Nas47 said:


> I am sure to have bro.May God  help u!!!


Tbh nothing can help me at the moment, thanks for the good vibes though.
I got a soulcrushing depression that's eating me from the inside out, at this rate I'll most likely manifest cancer in my body. I'm literally collapsing. There's not much to do for me anymore, just wait for the inevitable.
Cheers


----------



## 6am-64-14m

This Cristmas there will be no drug use other than maybe a bit of coffee and a couple cigs.
Will be the first Christmas in personal history where I am sober... and OK with it.


----------



## JackARoe

nznity said:


> I'm literally collapsing. There's not much to do for me anymore, just wait for the inevitable.
> Cheers


But still kind enough to wish us cheers.  Feel better nznity.  I believe they call that anticipatory grief and I can say it is some of the most soul crushing.  You'll get past it.  The next moment you feel even a little better milk it.  Put on some music if you have too.  I get this too and the sad thing is we do it to ourselves yet I have no idea how to think my way past it.  Some days I just cross of days on a calendar thinking thank God I got this day over with forever.  Keep us posted.  We have to outsmart these periods and hold on.


----------



## nznity

JackARoe said:


> But still kind enough to wish us cheers.  Feel better nznity.  I believe they call that anticipatory grief and I can say it is some of the most soul crushing.  You'll get past it.  The next moment you feel even a little better milk it.  Put on some music if you have too.  I get this too and the sad thing is we do it to ourselves yet I have no idea how to think my way past it.  Some days I just cross of days on a calendar thinking thank God I got this day over with forever.  Keep us posted.  We have to outsmart these periods and hold on.


Man,
I've been bedridden for 2 years, i got ulcers in some parts of my body and everything hurts. I'm super skinny and don't feel like eating tbh. I'm not in the mood of listening to music unless I'm drunk or on morphine. I'm about to score in fact.
I'm trapped in this room and gonna die here 
Tbh idgaf about the holidays, I just want the pain to stop.
,btw, I'm not being pessimistic. I'm just bring truly honest on how I feel rn.
Cheers guys,
Nico xx


----------



## JackARoe

^ see you just never know what people are going through. I think people should do whatever they need to do to make it through a day. Physical ailments or emotional this world is screwy, but I still say, please try and feel better Nico. Score and nod!


----------



## nznity

JackARoe said:


> ^ see you just never know what people are going through. I think people should do whatever they need to do to make it through a day. Physical ailments or emotional this world is screwy, but I still say, please try and feel better Nico. Score and nod!


Oh yeah, I'll definitely be fucked up on xmas. Bender starts in an hr in fact. xddd


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

... and obviously we all know that the only correct answer to the title question is AAAALL THE DRUGS.


----------



## Nas47

nznity said:


> Tbh nothing can help me at the moment, thanks for the good vibes though.
> I got a soulcrushing depression that's eating me from the inside out, at this rate I'll most likely manifest cancer in my body. I'm literally collapsing. There's not much to do for me anymore, just wait for the inevitable.
> Cheers


No bro....don't think that with cancer...i often got the same feelings...'cause all my relatives are gone,because of this...-fatherr,mother,grandies,uncle .....ubare too young ..it's more a spiritual batlle indeed i guess...&possible depression too...u know now is X-mass..Mwry Xmass&Heappy New Year...ye...but on this date my mum was born&my mum was died...so for me this day is ambigious...So mmay God help us all....for what reason idk


----------



## nznity

I'm high as fuck.


----------



## Nas47

On weed&nitrouz. early morning ...still dark.now will pop a valium


----------



## deficiT

I took DOC this morning, as well as the usual Vyvanse. Gabapentin's all day per usual. Will probably take some bromazolam tonight to cool off.


----------



## Nas47

Yeste day...a bottle red wine  with food.MarrybXmass for all!.Now 10mg diazepam&inhaleherb&tobaco.Good morning BLHave a tranquil day


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Booze and weed.

Woke up from an alcoholic stupor about an hour ago and wondered who had drunk all my vodka.

Turns out it was me!

What a cunt.


----------



## Crackwhacker

Stayed at my buddies and smoked crack and drank beer and will be scoring again later this morning!!


----------



## Iodjini_dk

Mostly alcohol sprinkled with some recrystallized cocaine to stay afloat.

I grew up with an alcoholic mother and Ive generally dreaded Christmas the last couple of decades. Now I have children of my own and I try to create a secure environment for them that will bring them happy memories about Christmas. But damn I feel its hard not getting drunk around Christmas now that I am a parent myself. Social heritage is an especially strong tide this time of the year. 

Havent posted in here for years. Guess I just needed to vent somewhere about the difficulties of Christmas and how its challenging breaking social heritage. I hope people out there manage to enjoy and stay safe


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Managed to not dose bromazolam yesterday and felt no repercussions.
This morning, though, back was jacked up so did my routine stretches and whatnot, had some coffee and a cig then about an hour after had .1mg brmzlm. Back is right as rain.
Hope we all are still here.
Rollcall...? Soundoff.


----------



## 1tbps

Some good bud.


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Got a room with the boyfriend and did a shitload of shrooms last night. Wooo!!!


----------



## roady05

Got myself an 8 ball of some great coke in return for doing my friend a favour (driving him a decent distance to pick up a christmas present for his wife) so that was me sorted haha


----------



## simstim

Mdma, caffeine, thc, and nicotine.


----------



## VerbalTruist

I was so fucking high on life I didn’t need it. Weird.


----------



## BourbonMac

Lots of THC, 15mg of Valium in the evening.
Had pulled an all nighter after eve though because of debilitating headaches. I took everything I could and eventually caved and took a tylenol 3 I got prescribed. It did nothing lol, this stuff is weak. I'd probably need 2 to feel good or have any pain relief. Being a daily kratom user may be part of why this is.

But yeah, mostly THC.


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

only beer. 
# sigh #


----------



## Hannah Capps

None


----------



## simstim

Celebrating again today and it's delta 8 thc and a beer and a shot.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

on xmas day itself?

230mg opium, eaten around 12 noon

then the occasional light-ish toke on various forms of cannabis throughout the day...oh and some coffee...that's it

EDIT it was a well chilled day, I was kitchen help and the chef (relative) couldn't believe how calm I was in the face of their super-controlling kitchen anxiety, said I was the calmest help they'd ever had...I did fess up that I'd had some help in the zen process tho


----------



## KnowsNotWhatItMean

Oh, I had 3 100 mg tramadol pills left on Christmas and what a special Christmas it was. Goodbye tramadol… Wait you’re doing what?!


----------



## opiumorgasm

40 mg of vicodin, an edible, and some bud .. merry christmas !


----------



## Nas47

May be nothing.I don't like New Year's Eve at all.....well,when i was young it was different really.Still feels shitty after X-mass holydays-a lot of eatin'&drinkin'


----------



## tokayeahok

a good dose of opi’s with some smokes


----------



## Meth_headAussieIV

I had a couple shots of ice (meth)

Also smoked some weed and took some valium

Also got my daily methadone dose i am prescribed as i do everyday ( im on 90mg, i forgot how many ml 90 is. I think 90 mg in 20ml i believe is how it works out in mils) 

Also had some carribean rum. 

So was on a good mixture of meth, methadone and benzos


----------



## DarthMom

Just weed n dick


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Sugar, lots of chocolate, cigs, caffeine (coffee), spiked eggnog, weed, nitrous oxide aka "whippets", ZzzQuil, Melatonin, and 200mg of oxycontin. Typical weekend for me.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

LSDiesel said:


> I did heroin on christmas, but then I flew across the country and went into mexico to do ibogaine and now I'm clean


Is the Ibogaine treatment effective and what does it entail? I considered it because my new year's resolution is to get clean (been an addict for 15 years), but its a bit out of my budget and I can't go to Mexico with the shitty car I have.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

vortech said:


> My christmas present to myself and family was to get off suboxone and opiates for good! I am a new man for anew year and a new life! 2017 Vortech is clean!


I'm willingly attempting sobriety myself for the 1st time starting January 1st. Wish me luck. I'm gonna need it.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> I'm willingly attempting sobriety myself for the 1st time starting January 1st. Wish me luck. I'm gonna need it.


Good luck. Keep your eye on the prize.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

aihfl said:


> ^ Those were strong patches: 100mcg/hr.


I miss those. I had 2 hookups for that and they both got cut off.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Xorkoth said:


> Last year I had propylhexedrine at my p4rent's annual Christmas Eve party.  G0t wasted with my siblings and people who owe me money and at some point I semi-blacked out, smoked the first cigarette in 2 weeks and collapsed on some steps and gashed open my forehead and have a scar still.
> 
> The year before that I did Adderall and g0t wasted with my siblings and people who owe me money and blacked out and stole from my sibling all sloppy, so my brother sent me to bed, and I fell into a book shelf, knocking half the stuff in the room over and then I took my pants off and peed on them as if they were the toilet.
> 
> Yeah I tend to get crunk as a skunk on Christmas Eve.  Gonna lay off the stims this year, and I won't drink as much.


Sorry, but I nearly died laughing when you mentioned peeing on your parents. XD


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> Sorry, but I nearly died laughing when you mentioned peeing on your parents. XD


I'm pretty sure he meant that he pissed on the books/stuff he knocked over , as opposed to actually pissing on his parents

Although with @Xorkoth you never know...I seem to recall reading other exploits regarding him (and other family members??) regularly pissing in/on unsuitable places/things...I think it's some kinda family tradition or a genetic malfunction or such


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> OMG I was ONE HUNDRED percent just making a word-play joke lol.


That's a relief. Haha. I'd say most if not all of us here are anti-pedo.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Painful One said:


> Morphine and a little bit more morphine and a clonazepam and some Gabapentin.
> what? I am prescribed all that!
> 
> then my cousin had some excellent cannabis so I indulged myself on this special Occasion!
> 
> Had a good time!!


I wish I was prescribed morphine. Too bad I'm gonna try to give up opiates this year. I'm gonna miss it more than anything.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

Fire&Water said:


> Lemmon 714's
> 
> I even halved & quartered them trying to turn on my aunts-uncles-cousins
> 
> No takers, think I was too close of earshot to all the parents- grand/great grandparents
> 
> I still get chuckles about it every Dec 24th


Where did you find those? Those must be from the 1980's. Whoa...


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

deficiT said:


> Hey holler at my boy, Lucifer if you see him. We go way back.
> 
> Good guy. Horny guy though, look out for his big red dick. It kinda burns going in.
> 
> I had an adolescent fever dream about sucking Satan's dick when I was like 12. Didn't meet him personally till around the age of 21. It wasn't nearly as fun as I thought it would be.
> 
> He's still got a big piece of my heart though.


Satan has owned my soul since 2008/2009. We made a deal. I'm gonna try to get it back though. I need to void that fucking contract somehow. Tell that clever motherfucker I said "We need to talk". Haha.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

plumbus-nine said:


> The most beautiful christmas ever was in my teens, when I was high on low dose dextromethorphan (robo-tripping 'plateau 1' or low 2nd, imo where this drug really shines) together with some codeine but even the DXM alone was fucking magic. It accelerated my metabolism and I was outside in the snow, just wearing a thin leather jacket, and feeling comfortably warm. I don't get these effects anymore though and had to stop using DXM altogether because of psychotomimetic side effects. Sad to have to let it go.


DXM was horrifying for me, but maybe with codeine it's not so scary.


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

ageingpartyfiend said:


> on xmas day itself?
> 
> 230mg opium, eaten around 12 noon
> 
> then the occasional light-ish toke on various forms of cannabis throughout the day...oh and some coffee...that's it
> 
> EDIT it was a well chilled day, I was kitchen help and the chef (relative) couldn't believe how calm I was in the face of their super-controlling kitchen anxiety, said I was the calmest help they'd ever had...I did fess up that I'd had some help in the zen process tho


I always wanted to try raw opium. If I had a steady supply of it, I bet I would swear off all other opiates.


----------



## schizopath

Fucking buprenorph/naloxone 2/0.5
The weather is so Max Payne


----------



## Illyria99

Tramadol and Fioricet


----------



## DeathIndustrial88

I use to celebrate Christmas by making sure I had good drugs & bud for the morning.

But this past Christmas was just..
Buprenorphine
Gabapentin
Clonazepam
Buproprion
Ephedrine
Cyclobenzaprine
& Copious amounts of delta 8 THC & THC-O

But this is just what I have to take to even feel 'normal' everyday anyway. And it usually just results in needing a nap later in the day. I can't even say I feel "high" from any of these things, when a 'normal' person would be blitzed off their tits, I'd imagine.


----------



## JackARoe

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> Where did you find those? Those must be from the 1980's. Whoa...


My last Lemmon was in 1981.  Same for Rorer 714.  God we use to eat those every week in high school.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> That's a relief. Haha. I'd say most if not all of us here are anti-pedo.



LOL. I think (hope) everyone is.


----------



## Fire&Water

FunctionalJnkieGrl said:


> Where did you find those? Those must be from the 1980's. Whoa...


Those were from 78' and were actually Rorers now that I think back on it ...
they came in foil wrapped strips of 10

the last 100 count btl of Lemmons I had were from 82' that fell off a truck
*wink*
I held onto half of those until recently


----------



## JackARoe

Fire&Water said:


> the last 100 count btl of Lemmons I had were from 82' that fell off a truck
> *wink*


In the late 70's we had a few friends at school that planned to go through the roof of the town pharmacy and steal what they could.  Well they were successful.  We were eating seconals, Nembutals, Rorers and Lemmons, black beauties, diazepam, etc.  for the next 6 months in highs school.  Never got caught.  Two of them have been dead for years now.  But their plan worked.

Does anyone know what the original black beauties were?  I seem to vaguely remember something about biphentamine or something like that.  The real ones, not the ephedrine/caffeine knock offs that were bought in the back of High Times magazine.  I seem to remember yellow jackets too but think those were another form of amphetamine.  Those were the extent of my stimulant use and it was only on occasion.


----------



## Fire&Water

JackARoe said:


> In the late 70's we had a few friends at school that planned to go through the roof of the town pharmacy and steal what they could.  Well they were successful.  We were eating seconals, Nembutals, Rorers and Lemmons, black beauties, diazepam, etc.  for the next 6 months in highs school.  Never got caught.  Two of them have been dead for years now.  But their plan worked.
> 
> Does anyone know what the original black beauties were?  I seem to vaguely remember something about biphentamine or something like that.  The real ones, not the ephedrine/caffeine knock offs that were bought in the back of High Times magazine.  I seem to remember yellow jackets too but think those were another form of amphetamine.  Those were the extent of my stimulant use and it was only on occasion.


Yeah, think they were both
amphet + dextro amphet
real popular
most popular ones in MI were purple football shaped
(those and desoxyn)

There was a period between late 70s to early 80s I think every pharmacy had a hole in the roof right above the schedule one and
two locked cabinets


----------

